# Can't get my wireless network running with Verizon DSL



## Cronoss (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been messing around with this setup for two months and I'm going to shoot myself in the face if I can't get it up and running. My parents computer (the computer that the network is set up on) has Verizon DSL service and after I moved in with them recently I wanted to set up my wireless router on their computer so I could connect with my laptop. Originally, they had a Westell 2100 Wirespeed DSL modem, which I connected to my router. After running through all the installation my parents computer (now connected through the router) had internet connection and my wireless network was working for a short time. After about 5 minutes though the internet connection on my parents computer cut out and the wireless stopped working. I messed with the settings a bit more and couldn't get it to work so I hooked the DSL modem directly back into the computer and the internet connectivity came right back.

This frustrated me to no end, as no matter what settings I set up for the router the internet would not come back on with either the wireless or the wired hookup to my parents computer. Vista Networking diagnosis said it had a problem with DNS servers. I did some research online which suggested the modem may be the problem, so I got onto ebay and purchased a Siemens Speedstream 4100 ADSL modem.

Skip ahead to when the modem came in. I hooked it up to my computer and accessed the modems settings, trying to get the direct wired internet from modem to desktop to work. I couldn't get the modem PPP to work so I switched to bridged mode (I don't even know what that is) and the internet began to work immediatly. This finally gave me a glimmer of hope (which would turn into false hope).

I went through my routers installation again, and the same exact thing happened. The internet connectivity worked on the wired connection to the computer and the wireless for about an hour. Then it went out again and hasn't returned back since. As soon as I reconnected my modem into the computer the connection came straight back.

I honestly don't know where to go from here. I'm assuming in both cases that the router can't connect to the Verizon service but I don't know how to fix that. I tried PPPoe connection on my router and it couldn't resolve. Please someone help me out here!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One thing I didn't hear in that whole story. Did you try a different router? Let's try getting the wired connection working first. Leave the modem in bridged mode, since I believe that's what we need here.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Cronoss (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's what I got



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Holly>ipconfig -all
> ...


My router is a wrt54gs v7 as well...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That appears to have a good connection. Can you access the Internet from this machine?


----------



## Cronoss (Oct 24, 2007)

johnwill said:


> That appears to have a good connection. Can you access the Internet from this machine?


No I can't. The diagnostic still says it can't resolve my DNS servers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's try a couple of fixes.

*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

1. Go to Start and type in "regedit" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
2. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey that corresponds to the network adapter that is connected to the network.
3. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value.
4. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then press ENTER.
5. Right-click DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then click Modify.
6. In the Value data box, type 1, and then click OK.
7. Close Registry Editor.

_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._






*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

